

How Yahoo Blew It (Story behind Inktomi and Overture acquisitions, Project Panama) - lemonysnicket
http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/15.02/yahoo_pr.html

======
jacobscott
I don't think its mentioned in the version of the article you linked (good
choice on the printed version to link, though): this article is from February
2007. It also focuses on the failures of ex-CEO Terry Semel, not Jerry Yang's
current predicament.

Closing argument for the lazy: "At Yahoo, the marketers rule, and at Google
the engineers rule. And for that, Yahoo is finally paying the price."

~~~
bigbang
Though it sounds catchy. I dont think the last statement is true. Google
is(was) known for its less marketing budget, comparing it with any company
would seem the company overspends on marketing.

------
pragmatic
Just a note: linking to the print version is annoying. The print version is
harder to read (in FF anyway) as the lines are longer and there is no border.

So yes I know you think you are being all cool and anti-corporate and stuff
but you're not doing us any favors.

